# Where to buy ghost shrimp pumps



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I can get one of those manual pumps for sucking-out ghost shrimp? I've heard they make good bait- part of me wants one of those pumps just to see what those little boogers look like, and the other part for saving money on trips to the bait shop.

My wife and I normally fish in/around Surfside.


----------



## Xtreamesharker (Apr 2, 2008)

It's really easy to make the ..... parts will only run you about $10 at Home Depot! There are several different ways to make them but here is a link to a detailed step-by-step method to making your own!!!! Good Luck & Tight Lines!

http://www.fishingnetwork.net/forum...Ghost-Shrimp-amp-building-a-Ghost-Shrimp-Pumphttp://http://www.fishingnetwork.ne...Ghost-Shrimp-amp-building-a-Ghost-Shrimp-Pump


----------



## eksda (Feb 5, 2010)

i have also seen them for sale in bait shops in corpus. clems has them and someone showed us what they look like. i still think they look more like sea lice than shrimp


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Port Aransas Outfitters has them.


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks ya'll. I'll try the do-it-yourself way first.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Ghost SDhrimp Pump*



ten toes said:


> Thanks ya'll. I'll try the do-it-yourself way first.


What does what look like? A Ghost Shrimp or the Pump"

The Ghost Shrimp is a ,long ugly snaky-looking thingy with terrible claws. A Pump is; well, ...a pump; with an open bottom. At least the ones that I've seen, made and use.

Those in most bait shops are made by someone at home in the first place.

While making it. Make yourself a pair of tongs to handle the things. Or; if you like to live dangerously, 'borrow' a set from your wife's kitchen as I did!sad_smiles C2


----------



## GreenWater (Mar 19, 2010)

Check out Team Breakaway down in Corpus. They are really known for fishing for pomps and whiting. Some guy named Nick runs it, heard he's the best when it comes to whiting/pomps?:cheers:


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, yall. We live in Willis, Tx, so Corpus is a little out of our reach. I followed the directions on putting together a pump and I'm a little doubtful that the pump will work on a purely sand beach (that you'll get a good enough seal on the thing to be able to suck up enough sand & water, but, oh well, we'll see). I do still appreciate the link though. I've put two of these things together and I will report on what I find. Thanks yall and tight lines, everyone.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

I made one years back from something I found online, it worked, but the shrimp were tiny and I was a little disappointed. Didn't catch anything with them. It was the first and last time I used it.


----------

